# Cheap chicken



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

What's a decent price for chicken by the kilogram?

At the moment i'm unwillingly forced to buy asda smart price chicken and would like to have a deal set out with a local butcher for 20 chicken breasts and 1.5kilo of rump steak...

BBing aint cheap:no:

Thanks in andvance


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

If it's decent quality from the butcher then £5 a kg for bulk would be sweet.


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

nettos 1KG for 5a


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice .... the butcher had it on offer last week for £5 for about 1.3kg, better snap them up.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

I would try local market butchers. I pay £5/1kilo of chicken breast. The quality of supermarket meat is poor. It tends to shrink during cooking, and the flavour is almost non existant. Sure they can make you a deal if you buy bulk.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

I go to tghe market butchers,

For a tenner a get a massive bag of meat


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

If you like it, then a good alternative to chicken is turkey. Cheaper, lower in fat.

Personally, I find Tesco's frozen chicken breasts really good.

Also, if you have an Asian cash and carry near by with a butchers section, the meat from there is usually really cheap too.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Lloyd DA said:


> What's a decent price for chicken by the kilogram?
> 
> At the moment i'm unwillingly forced to buy asda smart price chicken and would like to have a deal set out with a local butcher for 20 chicken breasts and 1.5kilo of rump steak...
> 
> ...


I bought 3 x 915g packs of chicken breast from tesco the other day, £6 each.

Im sure they used to do massive 2kg packs of the healthy eating skinless chicken too for like £15 or something? Dont know whether they still do as I couldnt see it the other day.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2010)

From another thread..



Big_Guns! said:


> Well i gone with Curtis today, blagged a booker card and bought 10k of chicken breast from Booker, nice an easy one big box wholesale chicken breast £35.50 comes packed in two individually wrapped bags inside. So they look good and are a decent size min of 210 g max 250g each. De-frosting four as we speak and will report on taste and texture tomorrow.
> 
> I have had Farmfoods ones before 3 x 1kg bags for a tenna on offer, but they no longer on offer and to be fair are full of water and two "e" numbers strangely!
> 
> ...


Well we done 5k of these now and although they seem a little dry in comparison to farmfoods injected stuff, they are good quality chicken breasts. Good size, good weight and density and actually taste like chicken! Very good price and convenient bulk buy.. :thumb:


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

Get my chicken from Makro, 5kg for £16


----------



## liang7079 (Apr 17, 2009)

Try Lidl if you have one near you


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

That asda chukkin is p!ssing me off. It comes out the oven with a strange film on it, think it's the water and some glucose burning on the top. Horrid tang unless covered in nandos.

I'm in plymouth, if anyones got any ideas for down here please suggest, we got no makros or similar as far as i'm aware.


----------



## mikey3000 (Apr 15, 2010)

My dad is a butcher and he has started selling in bulk to bodybuilders to try and increase business.

*£27.50 for 5kg* of 100% chicken breasts (averages about 24 breasts)

and english rump steak *£5.90a lb* (454g)


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

People got round this in the past by going to online butchers. I have never used one so I cannot recommend a specific one but I know there was one that was very popular just cant remember its name...

Cheap chicken is junk chicken, filled with water, sodium and glucose dont touch it, it will taste crap and be of dubious nutritional benefit.

SD


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

i used to use an online butcher. Now i use a meat wholesaler near me at 4 quid a kilo for good quality chicken. Only MACRO AND BOOKER are cheper.Meat wholesalers are generally in the yellow pages. Just give them a call


----------

